# Starz and Showtime Available Via Amazon Prime



## kes601 (Sep 27, 2015)

Just an FYI that if you have Prime video you can now add Starz and Showtime content for $9/month for each "channel". I haven't verified if this will work in the app on the TiVo but the press release indicates it should. You can sign up for a 7 day trial of each.

There are other add ons available as well.

http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=dvm_us_...rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=2314608222&pf_rd_i=desktop


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

Good news, will give sign up for the trial next month. I will run too close to my Comcast cap this month even without any trials.


----------



## lloydp211 (Nov 10, 2015)

That is a good deal, as are the other add-ons if they have something of interest. But I also subscribe to Dish and most of the time I can get all those premiums for 1/2 off. Even got HBO for $10/month for an 'everyday' price deal that has no expiration.
Some real competition out there to get us to subscribe to premium channels!
One of the things that kept me away from the 'standalone' premiums subscriptions is the coverage of boxing. I don't think all the matches are shown and when I contacted HBO and SHO about it, I only got canned responses.



Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

lloydp211 said:


> One of the things that kept me away from the 'standalone' premiums subscriptions is the coverage of boxing. I don't think all the matches are shown and when I contacted HBO and SHO about it, I only got canned responses.


Showtime offers live east and west feed streams of their linear channel as part of their streaming service, so you can watch all their boxing matches live that way (although without pause or rewind). Those live TV streams are available within the standalone Showtime app, although if you add Showtime to your Hulu subscription, you don't get the live Showtime channel in the Hulu app currently, only their on-demand content; you have to go to Hulu.com to stream the live channel. No idea how live Showtime will be offered, if at all, as an Amazon Prime add-on. From what I've seen as an online Showtime subscriber, I tend to think that every boxing match that airs on their linear channel becomes available for on-demand streaming soon thereafter. My guess is that's true of HBO boxing too, although I watch less HBO, so I'm not sure. I know HBO doesn't provide live TV streams on HBO Now or HBO Go and you have to wait until next day to view their live shows (boxing, Bill Maher, etc.) on those services.


----------



## lloydp211 (Nov 10, 2015)

Thanks for the info. I use Playon in my setup, so anything I can stream via Playon, I can also record. If/when Dish doesn't offer me the premiums at good discounted prices it is good to know that the alternatives that are cheaper will be there.

For me, next day coverage is fine as I almost never watch anything live other than the 'noise in the house' during the day when the TV is on but not being actually watched. 



Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

I'm wondering the following:

1. *Does the Amazon app on TiVo support these new streaming add-on services like Showtime and Starz?* I can't find anything online that indicates that an updated version of the Amazon Video app is required, or that only the app on certain devices will support the add-ons, but that is the case with Hulu and the Showtime add-on. (The Hulu app for TiVo, of course, does not support Showtime.) I haven't signed up for Amazon Prime's free trial of Showtime yet but I did fire up the Amazon Video app on my Roamio this morning and saw nothing different -- no graphics or menu choices about these new services. I also did a search for Ray Donovan and the app only showed me the usual options for purchasing episodes/seasons from Amazon, nothing about streaming it via a Showtime subscription.

2. *Will TiVo's OnePass support Amazon add-on content from Showtime and/or Starz?* That would, of course, be ideal. Even if the app on TiVo supports these add-ons today, I expect it may be a short while before that content gets reflected in TiVo's OnePass database. We'll see.

3.* If you subscribe to Showtime through Amazon Prime, will you have access to the live stream of the Showtime linear TV channel?* If so, will it be within the Amazon Video app or only via a web browser (as is the case with Hulu)?

4. From what I read in a couple different places, *it sounds like a subscription to these add-on services through Amazon Prime possibly allows you to use those services' standalone apps with your Amazon login credentials -- does it?* So if I subscribe to Showtime via Amazon Prime, can I use the Showtime (or maybe Showtime Anytime?) app on my Apple TV? If I subscribe to Starz via Amazon Prime, can I use the Starz Play app on my Roku?

If anyone discovers the answers to these questions, let us know please. I'm going to make use of the free Showtime trial (and maybe Starz too) but plan to wait until my current paid month ends.


----------



## kes601 (Sep 27, 2015)

I can answer #1, they do indeed work on the TiVo. The odd thing I find is that they aren't actually being shown as add ons, but the content shows up as stuff that you own. For instance, I searched for Outlander and it shows that I own any available episodes, but I haven't purchased them, so it must be because of the subscription.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

kes601 said:


> I can answer #1, they do indeed work on the TiVo. The odd thing I find is that they aren't actually being shown as add ons, but the content shows up as stuff that you own. For instance, I searched for Outlander and it shows that I own any available episodes, but I haven't purchased them, so it must be because of the subscription.


Interesting. What do you have enabled for your Video Providers?

I have it setup as Amazon Prime, Netflix, and Vudu. (I dislike having the normal Amazon in my video provider list since most of it is pay-only.) Having Amazon Prime enabled along with Vudu for VOD, works pretty well IMO since anything with an Amazon label is free. Ideally, Showtime content would show up without having to enable the normal Amazon video provider.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

I'd add one more bullet to NashGuy's list of questions...

5. *If I'm paying for one or more premium channels via my cable television provider, will the Amazon Prime video service allow access to the associated "Streaming Partner Program" content via a "TV Everywhere" authentication mechanism?* I suppose the same applies for non-premium channels such as Sundance, AMC, etc. -- though obviously won't apply to streaming only services such as Acorn.TV.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

So you mean can you add these services to your Amazon account without paying extra like HBOGo and ShowtimeAnytime? I seriously doubt it. What incentive would there be to Amazon to do that?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> So you mean can you add these services to your Amazon account without paying extra like HBOGo and ShowtimeAnytime? I seriously doubt it. What incentive would there be to Amazon to do that?


I can think of a few benefits... My assumption is that such a capability would first require an Amazon Prime subscription, and it would increase Amazon's market share in terms of viewing/streaming hours. Plus, if I'm using Amazon Prime video for viewing this content, then I'm more likely to see other Amazon-only content that may be of interest.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> I'd add one more bullet to NashGuy's list of questions...
> 
> 5. *If I'm paying for one or more premium channels via my cable television provider, will the Amazon Prime video service allow access to the associated "Streaming Partner Program" content via a "TV Everywhere" authentication mechanism?* I suppose the same applies for non-premium channels such as Sundance, AMC, etc. -- though obviously won't apply to streaming only services such as Acorn.TV.





Dan203 said:


> So you mean can you add these services to your Amazon account without paying extra like HBOGo and ShowtimeAnytime? I seriously doubt it. What incentive would there be to Amazon to do that?





krkaufman said:


> I can think of a few benefits... My assumption is that such a capability would first require an Amazon Prime subscription, and it would increase Amazon's market share in terms of viewing/streaming hours. Plus, if I'm using Amazon Prime video for viewing this content, then I'm more likely to see other Amazon-only content that may be of interest.


Amazon's web site isn't 100% clear. But it appears you have to be a Prime member and you have to pay Amazon for these services. Nothing indicates you can have them just because you pay your cable/sat company for them.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

atmuscarella said:


> Amazon's web site isn't 100% clear. But it appears you have to be a Prime member and you have to pay Amazon for these services. Nothing indicates you can have them just because you pay your cable/sat company for them.


Right. Same as Showtime via Hulu. But dreamers gotta dream. (Just hoping Amazon has the influence to pioneer such a solution.)


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Initially, the showtime and starz shows will be intermingled with the other amazon content and you won't have a showtime or starz category to search through on the fire tv, but an update will add these categories. Not sure if the tivo app will be updated.


----------



## pdrayton (Nov 29, 2015)

One wrinkle - this intermingling doesn't seem to be consistent across all the video partners. 

I signed up for the Acorn TV add-on subscription, but Tivo's Amazon app isn't showing Acorn content at all yet.


----------



## kbq71 (Apr 22, 2005)

Last night I added the Showtime add-on to my amazon account. However, I cannot find the content anywhere on in the Amazon App on my TiVo. I contacted support and they weren't any help.

There are 2 workarounds I've found:
1) Go onto amazon.com, find the series you want (in my case "Homeland") and add to your watchlist. Then you will see it under your watchlist on your tivo.

2) Search within the Amazon app for your series. In my case, I searched for Homeland, but only 3 seasons appeared. However, when i clicked on any of the seasons (say season 1), there's an option to browse other seasons.

I'm assuming at some point, Amazon will add a "My Subscriptions" tile.


----------



## kes601 (Sep 27, 2015)

The subscriptions tile exists on the Roku already, so hopefully it will come to the TiVo.


----------



## dbattaglia001 (Feb 9, 2003)

Kbq71 - if you create a OnePass for streaming only (and hide purchase / rent), will the latest episodes of Homeland show up in now playing list? I prefer using TiVo OnePass versus browsing app for shows, so curious how well things are integrated if you use one pass.


----------



## Robert Simandl (Jan 16, 2004)

Did a search on Amazon for "Ash vs. Evil Dead" on both my Roamio and my Roku. The Roku found it, the Roamio didn't.

Went to Amazon's web site and put "Ash vs. Evil Dead" into my watchlist. Then went to the Roamio and brought up the Watchlist. It's there, but all episodes show "unavailable," no doubt due to this show not being in Amazon's library other than thru the subscription (and I hadn't subscribed via Amazon yet). 

So I went back to Amazon and subscribed to Starz for $8.99 a month.

Then back to the Tivo and started watching Ash vs. Evil Dead.

Awesome, this show on Amazon is 1080p and Dolby Digital 5.1. Until now, I'd been watching the show through my DirecTV Starz subscription on the Roku Starz Play app (720p, stereo).

I immediately canceled my $13.99 a month Starz subscription on DirecTV. I'll be getting my Ash fix from Amazon from now on.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Robert Simandl said:


> Did a search on Amazon for "Ash vs. Evil Dead" on both my Roamio and my Roku. The Roku found it, the Roamio didn't.
> 
> Went to Amazon's web site and put "Ash vs. Evil Dead" into my watchlist. Then went to the Roamio and brought up the Watchlist. It's there, but all episodes show "unavailable," no doubt due to this show not being in Amazon's library other than thru the subscription (and I hadn't subscribed via Amazon yet).
> 
> ...


Thanks for this info, Bob. Very happy to hear about 1080p and DD 5.1! If you have a moment, can you test the following: Enable both Amazon and Amazon Prime as video providers in your TiVo's settings. Then go do a search for Ash vs. Evil Dead on your TiVo (not within the Amazon Video app, but in TiVo's own universal search function) and create a OnePass for the series. Do either Amazon or Amazon Prime show up as a streaming source for this show? I know this is a new series and is not available for purchase or rental through Amazon yet; the only way it can be viewed via Amazon is with a Starz add-on subscription. So if Amazon/Amazon Prime shows up as a way to view this series in OnePass, then we know that TiVo supports the Starz add-on (and hopefully Showtime too).


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Looks like you can stream live linear channels from both Showtime and Starz through their Amazon add-on subscription! What's more, it looks like Amazon offers pretty much the whole suite of linear channels for both services, e.g. Showtime, Showtime 2, Showtime Extreme, etc. The Starz line-up even includes sibling channel Encore. At this point, I suspect these live streaming channels can only be viewed in a web browser at Amazon.com. See here and scroll down to the bottom row of each page:

Showtime
http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=atv_hm_...VRSSQHM1KVV93B&pf_rd_s=center-8&pf_rd_t=12401

Starz
http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=atv_hm_...VRSSQHM1KVV93B&pf_rd_s=center-8&pf_rd_t=12401

Hopefully Amazon updates their Video app across devices to not only allow easy browsing of on-demand titles from add-on subscriptions but also stream the associated live linear channels.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Not sure why anyone would want to watch these live. Except maybe for special sporting events. If all the movies/shows they offer are VOD then why would you even need live?


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> Not sure why anyone would want to watch these live. Except maybe for special sporting events. If all the movies/shows they offer are VOD then why would you even need live?


Yeah, live events, such as boxing on Showtime, would be one reason. But beyond that, I find that live channels are a nice way of having content served up to you that you can sample -- think "channel surfing". It's another form of content discovery. Maybe you didn't realize Showtime debuted a documentary several months ago starring Tig Notaro but you stumble across it on one of their live channels and enjoy it. For many folks, the live channels aren't essential but they're nice to have -- including them makes the online version of the service equivalent to the traditional cable/satellite version.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I NEVER just channel surf. With everything I record on my TiVo and all the stuff available on Netflix and Amazon I can barely keep up as it is. No time just to just sit and go through my channels one by one.

And even if I were the type having to launch the Amazon app and specifically select these channels isn't really convenient.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> And even if I were the type having to launch the Amazon app and specifically select these channels isn't really convenient.


That's where the insta-start of apps like Netflix on the BOLT would be handy, especially if TiVo were to integrate such "Live!" feeds into supplemental channels in the guide menu, similar to what Channel Master is doing with select OTT content.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

krkaufman said:


> That's where the insta-start of apps like Netflix on the BOLT would be handy, especially if TiVo were to integrate such "Live!" feeds into supplemental channels in the guide menu, similar to what Channel Master is doing with select OTT content.


Exactly. I can imagine a future update to TiVo where, under Amazon Prime (and Hulu) in the Video Provider settings, you check which add-on subscriptions you have associated with that provider. Under the Showtime and Starz (and possibly other) add-ons, you could check a box to "include live streaming channels in the Tivo Program Guide". Selecting any shows for recording from those channels in the guide would simply create a streaming OnePass. Clicking on a program that's currently live streaming on that channel would launch the associated app and go straight to that live stream.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Interesting idea. Not sure how many apps the Bolt can load in the background. Right now it only seems to do it with Netflix. You'd think that if it were able to they'd do it for all the apps. But who knows, maybe they could.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

NashGuy said:


> Exactly. I can imagine a future update to TiVo where, under Amazon Prime (and Hulu) in the Video Provider settings, you check which add-on subscriptions you have associated with that provider. Under the Showtime and Starz (and possibly other) add-ons, you could check a box to "include live streaming channels in the Tivo Program Guide". Selecting any shows for recording from those channels in the guide would simply create a streaming OnePass. Clicking on a program that's currently live streaming on that channel would launch the associated app and go straight to that live stream.


Pretty much what I was thinking, aside from the OnePass creation.

One tweak might be that selecting the live stream for a channel with on-demand content available might result in an offer to play the content in its entirety from the on-demand source, instead.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> Interesting idea. Not sure how many apps the Bolt can load in the background. Right now it only seems to do it with Netflix. You'd think that if it were able to they'd do it for all the apps. But who knows, maybe they could.


Maybe that's one of the things that's supposed to knock our socks off with the BOLT Pro...


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

krkaufman said:


> Pretty much what I was thinking, aside from the OnePass creation.
> 
> One tweak might be that selecting the live stream for a channel with on-demand content available might result in an offer to play the content in its entirety from the on-demand source, instead.


Yeah, maybe it would pop up a dialog box with "Watch live stream in progress" or "Watch this show from the beginning" with the latter option launching that particular title on-demand from the app.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

NashGuy said:


> Yeah, maybe it would pop up a dialog box with "Watch live stream in progress" or "Watch this show from the beginning" with the latter option launching that particular title on-demand from the app.


Since we're dreaming... with user profiles enabled and a full understanding of my personal watch history, the TiVo could even remind me that the Live! episode I've selected is well beyond my current watch status for the series, as spoiler prevention, and ask if I'd like to resume the series from my current progress point.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

Is there closed captions?


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Johncv said:


> Is there closed captions?


Can't imagine there won't be. Amazon had to pull their legacy TiVo app about a year ago (for any new boxes sold) because it didn't support captions.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Johncv said:


> Is there closed captions?


Yes, there definitely are.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

NashGuy said:


> 1. *Does the Amazon app on TiVo support these new streaming add-on services like Showtime and Starz?*
> 
> 2. *Will TiVo's OnePass support Amazon add-on content from Showtime and/or Starz?*
> 
> ...


Last night I added the free 7-day trial of Starz to my Amazon Prime subscription. Here's what I found out in answer to my original questions above. (I realize some of this info has already been posted above by others.)

1. The Amazon Video app on TiVo partially supports the new add-on subscriptions for Starz and Showtime. There is no way (currenty) to browse through all Starz or Showtime content in one place since the app does not have a menu option or clickable graphic for "Add-On Subscriptions," or "Showtime" or "Starz" specifically. However, if you know what you're looking for, you can use the Search function within the Amazon Video app to find the series, movie or other show you want SO LONG AS THAT TITLE IS ALSO AVAILABLE FOR PURCHASE/RENTAL FROM AMAZON outside of Showtime or Starz. If you search for the new Starz series "Ash vs. Evil Dead," it will not appear in the search results because it is too new and therefore not yet available for purchase/rental directly from Amazon. The same is true for the current season 5 of Homeland on Showtime but if you search for Homeland, you will see seasons 1 through 4 in the search results because those prior seasons of the show ARE AVAILABLE for purchase/rental from Amazon. If you click on any of those, you will then have the option on the following screen of clicking on season 5 -- those episodes will show as "not currently available" if you don't have the Showtime add-on but will show as "owned" if you do. From there you can choose an episode and begin watching. You can also add that season to your Amazon Video in-app watchlist, making it easier to get back to when you want to watch again.

For browsing through all of the available Showtime or Starz content in one place, I'd suggest going to Amazon Video's site in a web browser or using the Amazon Video app for iOS (or possibly other devices), where you can see all that's currently available in your add-on subscription and then select titles to add to your Amazon watchlist, which is easily accessible within the Amazon Video app on your TiVo.

Last night I watch the film The Holiday on Starz through the Amazon Video app on my TiVo Roamio. As usual with Amazon, the picture quality was excellent -- 1080p24. I've had Starz in the past from both DirecTV and Uverse and the picture quality was not as good as this! Before the film began, there was the usual brief Starz graphic intro that included the MPAA film rating. A small white Starz logo appeared briefly in the lower right corner of the screen about every 10 minutes or so.

2. Does TiVo's OnePass feature support the new Starz and Showtime add-ons? Well, partially but it's not great. First, make sure that you have Amazon -- not just Amazon Prime -- enabled as a video provider. Let's say you already know that the perfectly awful movie Aloha is currently available on Starz and you want to watch it. (Don't say I didn't warn you.) You can use TiVo's search function and it will be shown in the results, so long as it is ALSO offered by Amazon for rental/purchase (which it is -- pretty much all theatrical movies available from Showtime or Starz are). You can then create a streaming OnePass for it. Select Amazon as the provider when you want to stream it. But stuff that isn't available for direct rental/purchase from Amazon can't be used with OnePass. Do a TiVo search for Ash vs. Evil Dead and you won't find it available from Amazon, therefore you can't create a OnePass for the show that is compatible with Starz-via-Amazon.

3. You do have access to live streaming linear TV channels from Showtime and Starz when you subscribe to them through Amazon Prime but these live channels cannot be viewed within the current Amazon Video app for TiVo. (I doubt they can be accessed through any current Amazon Video app -- while their iOS app on my iPad does support the new add-ons, it does not allow me to watch the live channels.) Hopefully this feature will be incorporated into future versions of the app. For now, to access the live linear channels, you must go to Amazon Video's webpage using one of the following browsers: Microsoft Edge, Internet Explorer 11, Chrome or Opera. The video streams in HTML5 format. (For those hoping to see this feature come to TiVo, that is a promising sign.) I used Chrome on my 21" iMac. After the initial ramp-up, HD picture quality in fullscreen mode was pretty good. Surprisingly, the player provides some TiVo-like trickplay options: skip back and forward 10 seconds, rewind, fast forward, and return to live TV. Nice! I'm also impressed that Amazon gives you not just the east and west feeds of the main linear channel from Showtime and Starz but pretty much all of their "multiplex" HD channels as well, just like DirecTV. I watched a bit of Dirty Rotten Scoundrels live on Starz Comedy.

4. As for using your Amazon account to access the standalone streaming apps from Showtime or Starz, I don't think this is currently possible. (This could be useful if you're preferred device, e.g. Apple TV or Android TV, does not have an Amazon Video app.) I clicked over to the StarzPlay website and it does not list Amazon as a provider through which you can authenticate the service -- only traditional cable, satellite and telco providers. I'm unsure about Showtime (which has a true OTT standalone service, unlike Starz) but I will test it when I eventually subscribe to Showtime through Amazon.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Johncv said:


> Is there closed captions?


There is a law in place now that requires them to provide captions.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

For any of you, like me, hoping to see an update to TiVo's Amazon Video app to fully support the new add-on subscriptions from Showtime, Starz and others, you can ask Amazon to do so by emailing [email protected]. I emailed them today and received a response fairly soon from an actual person saying that my feedback would be forwarded to the Amazon Video business team for planning future improvements.

I think TiVo may be due an updated Amazon Video app fairly soon anyhow in order to enable 4K/UHD streaming on the Bolt. Hopefully at the same time Amazon updates the app across Series 4 - 6 TiVos to fully support add-on subscriptions, including in-app browsing, OnePass compatability, and live linear HD channel streaming.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

NashGuy said:


> For any of you, like me, hoping to see an update to TiVo's Amazon Video app to fully support the new add-on subscriptions from Showtime, Starz and others, you can ask Amazon to do so by emailing *[email protected]*. I emailed them today and received a response fairly soon from an actual person saying that my feedback would be forwarded to the Amazon Video business team for planning future improvements.
> 
> I think TiVo may be due an updated Amazon Video app fairly soon anyhow in order to enable 4K/UHD streaming on the Bolt. Hopefully at the same time Amazon updates the app across Series 4 - 6 TiVos to fully support add-on subscriptions, including in-app browsing, OnePass compatability, and live linear HD channel streaming.


Great info; thanks.

I'll be emailing them soon, though might also toss-in a side request for Ultraviolet support.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> Great info; thanks.
> 
> I'll be emailing them soon, though might also toss-in a side request for Ultraviolet support.


Ya there is getting to be way to many places to buy/rent digital Movies/TV from, doesn't matter much if you are just renting it but if I am going to "buy" it I like it to be a UV title. I got screwed by M-Go, bought a TV series that I knew was available via UV and didn't know M-Go was selling a non-UV version, one of the reasons I was willing to buy it was because the family members that share my UV account were all interested in it. Now the only way any of them can watch it is I give them my M-Go login & password.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

atmuscarella said:


> Ya there is getting to be way to many places to buy/rent digital Movies/TV from, doesn't matter much if you are just renting it but if I am going to "buy" it I like it to be a UV title. I got screwed by M-Go, bought a TV series that I knew was available via UV and didn't know M-Go was selling a non-UV version, one of the reasons I was willing to buy it was because the family members that share my UV account were all interested in it. Now the only way any of them can watch it is I give them my M-Go login & password.


And that's one reason I finally got around to start looking into Ultraviolet over Thanksgiving. I'd seen that my niece had purchased several movies for her daughter on M-Go, and so they were locked to that service. I wanted to get familiar with Ultraviolet and Disney Movies Anywhere, and get her setup with associated accounts on each, along with Vudu, so her content wouldn't be so locked-down.

I'm a little surprised that Ultraviolet hasn't worked out a deal with Netflix to allow users to view their Ultraviolet movies via any Netflix streaming app or device, even if you couldn't buy new Ultraviolet titles via Netflix. It sure would go a long way to putting pressure on Amazon to get on board.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

There was a rumor a while back that Amazon was talking about joining UV so that their movies would be available across services. They did join Disney Movies Anywhere, so any Disney movies you buy through them will show up in Vudu and any other DMA service. But no word yet on their UV partnership.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Love Prime!! Give me CNN stream and I will rid of Cable for good!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> There was a rumor a while back that Amazon was talking about joining UV so that their movies would be available across services. They did join Disney Movies Anywhere, so any Disney movies you buy through them will show up in Vudu and any other DMA service. But no word yet on their UV partnership.


I need to give Disney's DMA service terms another read, but my initial reading was that you were only allowed to have a given DMA account connected to a single video service at any time, meaning I'd have to choose between Amazon Video or Vudu.

It didn't seem a great idea from a customer satisfaction standpoint, but I didn't have time to test it before leaving town.

p.s. Yeah, saw the same late-2014 references to Amazon looking at linking with Ultraviolet, but haven't seen anything mentioning any connection or outright rejection, since.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

No, I have mine linked to Amazon, Vudu, Google and iTunes. They're all individual check boxes on the site.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

foghorn2 said:


> Love Prime!! Give me CNN stream and I will rid of Cable for good!


 Sling TV will give you CNN.


----------

